# Solved: Wireless Connection - Local Only - Vista



## sfvisalaw (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, did a search for my problem and still did not find an answer for my problem. 

My laptop's wireless signal connects fine with the router but can't get on the internet. I tried a several solutions from this site from disabling IPv6 and windows firewall but still there is no connection to internet. One thing that did work was disabling the encryption on the router. I set the security option to None on both the router and the laptop and finally there is connection. I then again tried every single security option on both router and laptop and again there is no connection. (Only local connection). Any suggestions on what I am doing wrong. 

Btw, I am on a new router (wndr3700). I had no problems with wired connections and no problems with my old buffalo router. 

Thanks in advance.

John


----------



## khatikbbdn72 (Apr 19, 2010)

when its working on new router, only suggests ur old router expired.. be happy wid ur new router


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

assuming you have not connected to the secure wireless before , it may be a problem with cordless phones on same frequency - 
Log into the router and goto the wireless section and change the channel that it uses (1 is a common problem in uk) so change to 1, 6, or 11

you may also want to remove the wireless profiles on the PC and then reconnect and re-enter your passcode

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Wireless Profiles*
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- Vista/Windows7:*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=214
- delete the wireless profiles
Start> control Panel> classic view> network and sharing center> manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
--

*Wireless Profiles*
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- XP*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=186
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Then run the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

khatikbbdn72 said:


> when its working on new router, only suggests ur old router expired.. be happy wid ur new router


Please read the posts before posting nonsense like this. The new router is the one he's having a problem with. You might also try English for future posts, not the gibberish you posted.


----------



## khatikbbdn72 (Apr 19, 2010)

fine,ur right.. i would be highly pleased if u could recommend me some english forum around the web..


----------



## sfvisalaw (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great advices. Btw, this is a great forum. 

Sorry, maybe I should have mentioned earlier that I am trying to connect from "g" protocol laptops. I was under the assumption that this router would be compatible. This router looks awesome and very promising for my future HT upgrades. I am also planning to upgrade to "n" later down the road. Also, I got a dynamic IP cable internet. 

etaf - I am currently at work but will definitely try changing to a different frequency when I get home. Oh btw, my cordless phones are on DECT 6.0 frequency so I don't know if that will cause any interference on my new router. I never had any issues with my Buffalo 54G wireless router. Plus, I was able to connect fine to the WNDR3700 when I followed a forum's suggestion of disabling the encryption or security. I was able to surf the internet fine but do not want to leave it unsecure. I also tried your suggestion of removing the wireless profiles and re-connecting with passcode, but as soon as I set some type of encryption, there is no internet, just local connection. 

Things I also tried: 
- installed updated firmware and GUI; 
- disabled one of the bands - the 5.0-GHz frequency output, since its for A/N protocol; 2.4 GHz for B/G/N was left enabled;
- tried changing to different encryptions from WPA-PSK (TKIP), WPA2-PSK (AES) and WPA-PSK (TKIP) + WPA2-PSK (AES);
- set automatically find WAN IP and DNS; manually input WAN DNS server IP addresses; I found the WAN IP info by bypassing the router and getting the details of the connection straight through the modem;
- set different LAN IPs from my old wireless router so it won't interfere;
- set manual and automatically find the DNS server IP addresses;
- enabled and disabled wireless MAC access;
- enabled and disabled SSID broadcast;
- disabled both 2.4 and 5 GHz Guest access, since there is no need for it at the moment;
- tried many more things but can't remember at the moment.

etaf, hope the frequency can solve my problem tonight and if not then is there any other advices or suggestions. Do you think the WNDR3700 is defective? I mean it works when is not encrypting.

Thanks in advance.

John


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have tried a lot, another idea , perhaps set the wireless on the router to just G and see if your G devices will connect now, but if we can see xirrus


----------



## sfvisalaw (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I actually did try to set the output to 54g and still nothing but local connectivity. When I get home tonight I will definitely try the frequency and the xirrus program. Will let you know of the results.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## sfvisalaw (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi etaf,

Here is the screen shot of the active windows you requested. My network adapter is the first one "WIRY3". Please let me know if you see something wrong with it. Btw, I tried the connection test and the DNS lookup-google.com-failure and internet IP ping was NA. Oh, I also tried changing the frequencies and the same issue of just local connectivity. 

any suggestions is welcome.

thanks in advance.


----------



## sfvisalaw (Sep 3, 2010)

I also did a ipconfig/all, here is the result.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\OPTIMUM>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : OPTIMUM
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-2C-25-A5-55
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 220.196.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 03, 2010 11:44:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 04, 2010 11:44:05 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 220.196.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 220.196.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 220.196.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102/8103 Family PCI-E FE NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-7C-F0-47
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{507473F2-D582-473A-833E-99FDA1E29
986}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:dbb0:103::dbb0:103(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 220.196.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tried to ping the default gateway and resulted in host was unreachable and timed out.

Hope these information can be useful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would change the channel to 11 to avoid interference anyway 
Does it actually connect to the router with security enabled 
with security enabled and connected would you post back an ipconfig /all and the ping tests - see if actually connected 
would you try WEP security - see if theres any issues with the adapter using WPA 
Have you checked for the latest driver for the PC wireless adapters ?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we crossed posts
That does look like a router IP 

Make and model of router and modem 
If you have a modem hows it connected up to the router, to the WAN/Internet port on to a LAN - should be the former ?


----------



## sfvisalaw (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey etaf, finally I can connect to the internet. Thanks a bunch for all your help and knowledge. I am not sure what really help the connection but I suspect it was the drivers. These were the final steps that I took before I finally got internet connection. First, fiddled with the no security/encryption setting. Second, saw your previous post and changed to frequency 11, and last but not least, checked the drivers for updates. I guess most of the time, it will say that drivers are up-to-date. I went to my laptop's site to check for drivers update and downloaded. Looks like I got the same driver but I want to make sure I got the driver when I uninstall it. Unpacked it and then I went to device manager and uninstall driver and it automatically install the driver again. Once done installing, I tried the WPA2-PSK encryption and it worked. So somewhere along the lines, I was able to get it to work. My guess was that uninstalling and installing the driver can sometimes fix the issue. 

I want to thanks etaf again for your time and help. Without your suggestions, I would probably still scratching my head.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: - i suspect drivers with WPA - thanks for letting us know


----------

